# ambulance -a beginning



## n brown (Oct 1, 2013)

yesterday ripped it out,today the start !
 tomorrow i'll start the furniture


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 1, 2013)

Sufferin' Succotash !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You're like greased lightning, brown!!!

What are you on?! Can I have some???!!! :lol-049::wave:

Well done that man - what a pro!


----------



## invalid (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow, already looking good, should end up GREAT.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 1, 2013)

In my book thats almost finished. I'd be happy to use it as it is.


----------



## kenspain (Oct 1, 2013)

can i booked mine in next please


----------



## n brown (Oct 1, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Sufferin' Succotash !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You're like greased lightning, brown!!!
> 
> ...



with a router in each hand ,a jigsaw in my teeth and a broom up my jacksy,i'm like a man possessed !  hahahahaha![koff !!]


----------



## Caz (Oct 1, 2013)

Looking good already, that was quick!


----------



## edina (Oct 1, 2013)

You'll have to cut out the lunch breaks or you'll never get it done! - neat job.


----------



## ellisboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice work mate !


----------



## Lee (Oct 1, 2013)

You are the wild man of wild camping.


----------



## REC (Oct 1, 2013)

n brown said:


> with a router in hand ,a jigsaw in my teeth and a broom up my jacksy,i'm like a man possessed !  hahahahaha![koff !!]



Slacker...what about your feet? :hammer: 

looking brilliant!


----------



## shawbags (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like you know what your doing , can't wait to see more pics and the finished product ,though you do need to pick up the pace a little  :hammer: :goodluck: .


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 2, 2013)

just tell them quality takes time


----------



## herbenny (Oct 2, 2013)

Yea its looking great nigel ....I freakin want it !!!!!!!!!! :lol-053:
Cant wait to see how this unfolds, the layout and all


----------



## n brown (Oct 2, 2013)

slow day today,unlike me my kid is a bit sentimental and wanted her kitchen partly made out of her old one.so much easier to build from scratch ! that and a trip to the wood yard to change some chinese ply,most awful stuff i ever saw,still nearly ready to stick it in the ambo !


----------



## n brown (Oct 4, 2013)

*about the middle*

ta for your comments,managed to make a bit of progress and my wife has started painting.toilet and kitchen door and w/top are from the old van and that slowed me up a bit trying to fit round them.just got to make a folding table next to the burner and some top lockers then I can do the services


----------



## herbenny (Oct 4, 2013)

n brown said:


> ta for your comments,managed to make a bit of progress and my wife has started painting.toilet and kitchen door and w/top are from the old van and that slowed me up a bit trying to fit round them.just got to make a folding table next to the burner and some top lockers then I can do the services View attachment 17553View attachment 17554View attachment 17555



God you haven't wasted any time ......:scared:
The van is looking great Nigel ...really impressive


----------



## bru (Oct 4, 2013)

looking very nice ,


----------



## daisymini (Oct 4, 2013)

bloomin eck nigel your doing that at some pace...wish i could have got mine done as quick!!!


----------



## splitty67 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Nigel, I'm putting plans together for our next Tranny self-build and wondered if you'd mind me asking a couple of things. Firstly, I really like the simplicity of the seating/bed area, did you use 12mm ply and what have you done inside to strengthen it? Secondly, is the woodburner a home made affair, I bought ours from 'The Fireweaver' in Rugby. It performs faultlessly and I use it to cook on whenever it's going, but it wasn't cheap and I'm thinking of having a go at the next one myself. Brilliant use of space siting it on one of the wheel arches btw, I'm going to pinch that idea if you don't mind. Oh yes, just remembered something else, I'd really like to incorporate a toilet/shower of some sort, but don't know whether to just keep things simple ie. boil a kettle and use something like a garden spray, or go the whole hog and fit a water heater, which kinda frightens me cos I know squat about them. 
I don't want to distract you from all the work you're doing on the ambo so don't feel you have to answer any of this right away. But if you do happen to have a bit of free time it would be lovely to get a few tips from someone with your knowledge and experience, thanks a lot, Dave.


----------



## n brown (Oct 5, 2013)

hi dave,i only had a water heater once and never bothered again. in my own vans I use a 10 litre water container,the white ones you can see the water level,put just the right amount of cold in then a kettle of hot,then have a drop in pump attached to the shower pipe and drop it in.have the pump switch above the shower head,turn on the water,get wet,turn off,soap up,then on again for a rinse,and you can see the water level all the time. 
  the burner is one my son made,i've done a few gas bottle ones,great for getting hot quick and burning anything,but not for all night,that's what beds are for !.
  the beds are cheapo 6mm ply sides and 9mm top,strengthened by 15mm batten glued and pinned in every corner.the toilet wall is also 9mm
  btw,the simplest shower is ply,vinyl floor,all corners sikaflexed then gloss paint the walls .I had one like this in a bus for about 5 years used regularly,quick wipe down after use,no need to get complicated !
  my daughter doesn't like sinks,they collect dirty  things and look crap,you never get them in traveller's vans,so i'm putting a swivel tap in the worktop next to the side door,one with a pullout shower head,so she can fill a bowl for washing or washing up,or stand outside to wash her hair or rinse off salt water .
  yes i'm having today off !


----------



## Smaug (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a large water heater built into my CI coachbuilt & haven't used it in 2 years, nor do I expect to, it encourages the use of too much water when wilding. If she wants a shower we can use a camp site for one night.

FWIW, my first coachbuilt (a '72 Transit Landliner) had a wall mounted Ascot Geyser style gas instant water heater & that was lovely for hot water for washing, shower & dishes. with a hot & cold pressurised system, turning any hot tap on pulled water thro the Ascot & it quickly came out hot. All cold taps were fed directly from the pump. It's a simple set up. relatively cheap, uses limited storage (but needs a bit of wall & an external flue) and pretty reliable.

But mostly for hot water we just put the kettle on the hob for 5 mins (& do a cup of tea at the same time!)


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 5, 2013)

A day off, mr brown?! How very dare you! 

I don't wonder. I could see the clouds of smoke from way up here 

I thought the southern injuns were on the warpath, or Jensen Button was burning a bit of rubber :scared: :lol-053:

Hats off to you, Mr Gonzalez - where the hell d'you get the energy from?!


----------



## n brown (Oct 5, 2013)

it may seem fast marie,but I really should be able to do a simple fit like this in my sleep,and having the right tools helps loads. after all look at it-all the insulation is done,the eberspacher is in,all the windows and roof lights are in,there's a 110ah leisure battery fitted with wires through to the living area,that's all major time consuming stuff-I just have to go in and do the nice bits !


----------



## splitty67 (Oct 5, 2013)

This info will come in really useful once we get the build started so thanks a lot Nigel. Thanks to Smaug as well for his contribution, all good advice so a few things for us to consider.


----------



## Marcs (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow loving your work, inspirational!


----------



## Marcs (Oct 10, 2013)

I check back expecting finished pics and nothing!?!?


----------



## n brown (Oct 10, 2013)

had to leave it for a bit,nearly there though


----------



## edina (Oct 10, 2013)

n brown said:


> had to leave it for a bit,nearly there though



Wot's er name, got a mobile number?


----------



## n brown (Oct 10, 2013)

bit not bint, jeez the mindset on here !


----------



## n brown (Oct 10, 2013)

*some more pics*


  the upholstery is that red material,not my dept-mrs brown does that and the curtains.i might get the floor down today,engineered bamboo. I cut the roof hole for the flue, the whole body is 50mm thick ally and insulation composite board ,amazing insulation ! the folding table is just for drawing,i'll stick a fiamma leg between the seats


----------



## herbenny (Oct 10, 2013)

.


----------



## shawbags (Oct 11, 2013)

n brown said:


> View attachment 17645View attachment 17644View attachment 17643View attachment 17642  the upholstery is that red material,not my dept-mrs brown does that and the curtains.i might get the floor down today,engineered bamboo. I cut the roof hole for the flue, the whole body is 50mm thick ally and insulation composite board ,amazing insulation ! the folding table is just for drawing,i'll stick a fiamma leg between the seats



Excellent job ,love the door fronts ,  where can i get ply with that swurley look , looks fantastic , Shawbags (Chris ).


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 11, 2013)

Great start looking good already.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Oct 11, 2013)

thats some work you done there man


----------



## n brown (Oct 11, 2013)

shawbags said:


> Excellent job ,love the door fronts ,  where can i get ply with that swurley look , looks fantastic , Shawbags (Chris ).


 sorry mate,all done by my daughter with this kit-http://www.screwfix.com/p/rubber-drum-sanding-kit-25pcs/19906  and a lot more imagination than I've got !


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Oct 12, 2013)

Looking great, a real professional job, well done :wave:


----------



## Smaug (Oct 12, 2013)

n brown said:


> sorry mate,all done by my daughter with this kit-http://www.screwfix.com/p/rubber-drum-sanding-kit-25pcs/19906  and a lot more imagination than I've got !



So she has just sanded away some of the surface plys? Doesn't that make the wood surface uneven? Or does it just look "rustic".


----------



## n brown (Oct 12, 2013)

using this kit- 25 PIECE DRUM SANDING KIT 80 Grit Drill Sander Sleeve Set in Case + WARRANTY | eBay  hope this one works !
 just sand away the plies as you say,there's a lot of plies in birch ply so you get the effect quite quickly,the surface is uneven but continuous and linseed oil or varnish brings the colour out. I wouldn't say rustic,more arty,rustic gives me splinters !.i'll take a pic of a mirror she did and post it


----------



## shawbags (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi there,whats the name and colour of the wood stain / varnish you are using ,great finish , love the colour , cheers Shawbags (chris).


----------



## n brown (Oct 12, 2013)

well it's water based clear satin varnish,then 6 years of being in a van with a wood burner and fag smoker !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 12, 2013)

I'd be a right philistine and use matt polyurethane to make it waterproof


----------



## Smaug (Oct 12, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I'd be a right philistine and use matt polyurethane to make it waterproof



Do you get much rain inside your van?


----------



## shawbags (Oct 13, 2013)

n brown said:


> well it's water based clear satin varnish,then 6 years of being in a van with a wood burner and fag smoker !



Thats ok ,6 years waite ,it will be worth it , could you recomend what type of tabacco :lol-053:.


----------

